# Captain Charles Robinson Thorpe



## clareT

I dont know if anyone has any ideas. I am trying to find any records of my great grandfather. All I know is he received his Trinity House pilotage certificate for the Humber in 1900, along with being made a junior brother at the same time. I know from this certificate that he was born in 1853.

Trinity House in Hull has not turned up anything.

I seem to remember my late mother saying he went onto the north sea ferries to be home more for his family.

Any ideas to progress the search for his records would be gratefully appreciated.

Does anyone know when did Discharge books come into being.


----------



## ray1buck1

Hello Clare
Not sure if this is the correct person
England & Wales, National Probate Calendar (Index of Wills and Administrations), 1861-1941
Probate 1929 
Charles Thomas Robinson Thorpe of 27 Dunhill Road Goole Yorkshire Died 24th October 1929 Probate London 31st December 1929 to Barclays Bank Limited Effects £5193 4s 6d

30th May 1883 marriage cert: There was a Charles Thomas Robinson Thorpe, Bachelor, Master Mariner, address Poplar, father Charles Thorpe, Draper. married Rachel Milnes, Spinster, address Goole York, father Jabez Milnes , dealer in Pianofortes, the parish Church Poplar Middlesex volume 1c page 974 

Ray


----------



## clareT

*captain Thorpe*

Hi there
awesome reply! where did you find that lot?
its correct i because I know he married Rachel.
Thank you so much!
Clare


----------



## ray1buck1

In the 1901 census Rachel Thorpe Wife, (no Charles Listed) Married age 50 born Headingly Evelyn Son age 16 Apprentice fitter Marine Born Selby, Mildred Daughter 14, born Selby
Jessie M age 9, born looks like Goole all living 22 Cecil Street Goole 
RG 13/4424 folio 106 page 39

1911 census Evelyn Thorpe age 26 single Crew 2nd Engineer born Selby aboard the “ Gwynwood” Official No 110088 registered London The ships papers that might have survived should be in the MUN Canada for the year 1911
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=110088
Ray


----------



## ray1buck1

Clare
Just a little more 
Rachel Thorpe of 27 Dunhill Road Goole Yorkshire widow died5th march 1931 probate London 8th April 1931 to Evelyn Thorpe Engineer , Mildred Thorpe Spinster & George Edward Hewitt Reporter Effects £2670 13s 6d

Evelyn Thorpe of 27 Dunhill Road Goole Yorkshire died 12th October 1931 Probate London 5th November 1931 to George Edward Hewitt effects £1624 10s 1d


Ray


----------



## clareT

*Captain Thorpe*

Thanks for that. has progressed us along a bit.
Help much appreciated.
I have one photo of Captain Thorpe. A really smiley looking chap. just wish I had known him. Always wondered what he would have thought of his great grand daughter going to sea!!
do you have any idea when discharge books came into being?
Cheers
Clare


----------

